# Activating Sim Card on iPhone?



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I recently got my iPhone unlocked, and at the time i did not have my sim card, so we activated my friend's sim on my iphone to test it. When i plug in my sim card(getting back into town in a few days)..i was told i would need to "re-activate' my sim. This was a hardware-software unlock. How would i go about doin this "reactivating sim"..Someone told me it was as easy as putting in my sim them putting the phone on iTunes.

Right now its activated to Fido-my sim is Rogers.


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

Can you explain here for a "technically" challenged guy?

You said your SIM card is a Rogers one? RIght now, I have a Rogers cell phone. Can I just take the SIM outta that and put it into a new iPhone, then buy the unlocking software and that WILL work?

Jim


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

silentsim said:


> I recently got my iPhone unlocked, and at the time i did not have my sim card, so we activated my friend's sim on my iphone to test it. When i plug in my sim card(getting back into town in a few days)..i was told i would need to "re-activate' my sim. This was a hardware-software unlock. How would i go about doin this "reactivating sim"..Someone told me it was as easy as putting in my sim them putting the phone on iTunes.
> 
> Right now its activated to Fido-my sim is Rogers.


Try activating your sim using INdependence. It is very simple just follow the enclosed instructions. Make sure itunes and itunes helper apps are not running.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

JVRudnick said:


> Can you explain here for a "technically" challenged guy?
> 
> You said your SIM card is a Rogers one? RIght now, I have a Rogers cell phone. Can I just take the SIM outta that and put it into a new iPhone, then buy the unlocking software and that WILL work?
> 
> Jim


Yes.

You would have to first use the software I linked to above to jail break, activate and then install SSH. It may sound complicated but its really point and click. Then use the purchased unlock software.

Then you can pop in your Rogers sim.

Cheers


----------

